# had to borrow the "Ultimate blank cutting sled!" design also



## hanau (Dec 2, 2012)

I ended up having to build the "Ultimate blank cutting sled!" 
My eyes are staring to get hard to see smaller things and don't like my fingers close to any blades.

So after Carl posted his sled and gave credit to rick for the design figure I would build one also.

Still need to make a couple of hold downs but that will be next week.












Thanks
Carl and Rick for posting yours.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 2, 2012)

I was just thinking about something like this for my band saw.  Are there plans some where.  My eyes are going to hell too.


----------



## hanau (Dec 2, 2012)

I just looked at Carl's and Rick's and guesstimated the dimensions.

I plan on making one for my band saw also.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks perfect  

I had our last show for the season this weekend and as long as I don't get flooded with costom orders, I'll try to put some plans of some sorts together.  Glad to see you nailed!


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 2, 2012)

We would be interested in the plans for both table and bandsaw.
Where did the hardware come from ,if we may ask?

Thanks for any and all help,  W & T


----------



## hanau (Dec 2, 2012)

These are the 18" T-Tracks I used.
Router Table T-track, Large 18", Set of Two - Amazon.com

The T-track are cut in half 9'

I used Birch Plywood for the base. 18 x 20

I also used Hard Maple for the pieces on the ends.
Cherry for the runners and the side t-track bases.

Here are some approx measurements to give a general sizes


----------



## Lenny (Dec 2, 2012)

I have used the commercially available runners on occasion and they are nice because of they adjust for a tight fit to the slot. 
but more often I have used other materials that were just kicking around such as a good straight grained hardwood, scrap TREX decking or plastic cutting board.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 2, 2012)

That's cool. And here all I do is just pick a spot and run through the band saw hoping that it will at least leave enough for the barrel.


----------



## razor524 (Dec 2, 2012)

Look very good!


----------



## navycop (Dec 2, 2012)

Lenny said:


> I have used the commercially available runners on occasion and they are nice because of they adjust for a tight fit to the slot.
> but more often I have used other materials that were just kicking around such as a good straight grained hardwood, scrap TREX decking or plastic cutting board.



I was also thinking 2x4 and plywood base.


----------



## cagey44 (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome looking


----------



## Dakcrew (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been trying to come up with this kind of jig for some time for my band saw. if someone finishes one for that and can post up some pictures I would greatly appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 6, 2012)

LOOOOKING GOOOOD!!!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't believe the base on mine is quite as large, but it's all relative to what you feel comfortable with.

I encourage others to build similar designs and put their own personal touch into it.  I find that I've used this for more than just pen stuff.  It makes a good miter sled or cross cut sled for every day needs beyond pen blanks.


----------



## Hexhead (Dec 8, 2012)

Your class act for coming up with the dimensions of that sled for us, sometimes that's the hardest part. Both are great looking sleds.

 I bought out a 4 ft piece of that blue runner and it came with several knobs and bolts from Rockwell. I think it paid around $29 for it.


----------



## kronewi (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for the dimensions. It is very helpful.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 10, 2012)

I think mine was about 16" x 16"  

I suppose one of the reasons I haven't put plans together is that I'm really not seeing the need.  If you take a set of base dimensions that work for your saw (use the miter channels as a guide for sizing) and attach the base to a set of runners, the rest is pretty self explanatory.

I used a good portion of a 4' set of Rockler low profile t-track, a few t-track accessories and a hold down.  The block between the section of t-track and the rear rail is just to keep the spinning blade from being exposed behind the cut.  It serves no other purpose really other than to be a buffer.

That's really all there is to it.  The hard design work has been done and can be copied from any of the 3 versions of this sled that have been posted.


----------



## hanau (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree with Carl build it the size you feel comfortable with. 
I am comfortable with stuff i build a little larger than most,.

take a piece of scrap plywood or cardboard. Sit on your table saw and cut it down to a dimension you like for the base and build from there.

It is easier and cheaper to cut cardboard down to find what size would work for you.


----------

